# We can finally order from Tribox :D



## Jai (Sep 27, 2008)

Looks like the english translation for Tribox is finished, and the ordering in english guide is up. http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/?mode=userpage&page=9&fcs598257=61ed4ebe556ed04f20a0623ae05f29dd

You'll have to email your order along with your address, and pay them directly through their paypal account, but hey, it's better than nothing.

EDIT: It also says that they're willing to accept suggestions for a good ordering/shopping system, and they're willing to switch to a new URL and new system if they find something good, so I wouldn't order from them yet.


----------



## zxmn (Sep 27, 2008)

I wonder if they will add bump cube and void cube to their product list...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 27, 2008)

If only i had enough money for a Joy...Oh well! I don't need one right away!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 27, 2008)

Darn, an Edison Megaminx is about $30. I'll just buy a PVC Megaminx from C4U...


----------



## shelley (Sep 27, 2008)

http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&p=116187

One of the messages in this thread seems to suggest the Edison Megaminx is the same as the PVC version on cube4you.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 27, 2008)

I read that thread a while ago and I must have missed that post, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 27, 2008)

zxmn said:


> I wonder if they will add bump cube and void cube to their product list...



I know for a fact that they will be getting Void cubes shortly. 

The moment those are in, i'll order one along with a white Joy cube.


----------



## zxmn (Sep 27, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I know for a fact that they will be getting Void cubes shortly.
> 
> The moment those are in, i'll order one along with a white Joy cube.



That would be.. a great news! and also.. another hole in my pocket. damn!


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 27, 2008)

won't they sell edison black or white cubes?
i want an edison!!


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 27, 2008)

They will they are just out of stock. I'm waiting till the site is in english and more people have bought things to order.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 28, 2008)

zxmn said:


> That would be.. a great news! and also.. another hole in my pocket.


That pun is so good, it deserves this response to point it out.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 28, 2008)

haha.
I didn't notice the pun.
I think I'll wait until I can buy a green Edison. Or when Jun moves there.


----------



## qinbomaster (Sep 29, 2008)

Joy（ｃｕｂｅｓ）　ｔｏ　ｔｈｅ　ｗｏｒｌｄ！


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 30, 2008)

Has anyone tried the english order?

Ive waited for about 2 days, and ive yet to receive the confirmation email.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 30, 2008)

Lol, i was waiting for confirmation from another cuber before i tried it


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 30, 2008)

Cubes=Life said:


> Has anyone tried the english order?
> 
> Ive waited for about 2 days, and ive yet to receive the confirmation email.



Same here.


----------



## Erik (Sep 30, 2008)

I just received an email back from them. (ordered in English of course)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 30, 2008)

i want to get a joy cube. from what i've heard they are a very good OH cube.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, i just got the confirmation email too, in english.

Do we wait now for the invoice?
Or do we reply... the website says that we DONT reply...
I'm slightly confused, what did you do Erik?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 30, 2008)

I see him online on gtalk. means that he is busy replying emails.

I was the first customer before tribox was publicized...


----------



## Erik (Sep 30, 2008)

I ordered, and got an email back with like:
you ordered: this this this this this this this and this ( maybe a this too many ) 
Colour scheme: world scheme
Lubricant: lubricated
Prince: blabla yen.
is this correct, please email back.


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 1, 2008)

Just got this:

Thank you.
We received and confirmed your payment.

We'll ship your cubes tomorrow(October 2).


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 1, 2008)

Well i just sent the email with what i want, so i should expect one back soon


----------



## Erik (Oct 1, 2008)

My goods are shipped now, I'll receive them in about 3 days! 
Joycubes


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 1, 2008)

I finally received my money, now I can buy them if there are any left 
I'm thinking of 2 joys and 1 edison 4x4 and some more stuff. Would that be a good buy?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, they still haven't replied to the email i sent them about 3 days ago...


----------



## Erik (Oct 1, 2008)

This morning my tracking said: posting
Now it says: en route 
That means.... 
cubes are on it's way to here!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2008)

joy(cubes) to erik 

I ordered 4 joys all of which I'm selling to my friend.
just got the email today


----------



## Jai (Oct 1, 2008)

I want an Edi Pyra + 4x4 so badly, but I have no money


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 2, 2008)

Yay, i paid today.
I hope the Joy is as good as people say.
I really dont know what im expecting, since im getting the transparent joy, 
dont have enough money for 2 cubes. T_T


----------



## Lofty (Oct 2, 2008)

Would a glow in the dark edison be any good? I really want a edison because I thought those were supposed to be incredible and last longer then the joy's. I wonder if Tomy's old transparent was a edison?
Could you use a glow in the dark in comp?
ps. Jun told me the pyras arent as good as the c4y ones.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 2, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Could you use a glow in the dark in comp?
> ps. Jun told me the pyras arent as good as the c4y ones.



can you see through a glow-in-the-dark cube? if not, I think it's fine


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 2, 2008)

I asked this question earlier and I believe it is not transparent so yes you would be able to use it most likely if I am right.


----------



## Jai (Oct 2, 2008)

Lofty said:


> ps. Jun told me the pyras arent as good as the c4y ones.


It's mainly because the ball bearings are huge compared to the C4Y ones, I tried Doowon's a while ago. Do you know if the Edi pyras have the same popping problem that the C4Y and the Mefferts ones do?


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 2, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Could you use a glow in the dark in comp?



You can use a glow in the dark cube in competition, but you can't use this one due to the stickers on it. They are distinct shapes just like logos and you can only have 1 logo per cube and only on 1 cubie.


----------



## joshwanakamik (Oct 4, 2008)

how much would the shipping be to canada?


----------



## Jai (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.post.japanpost.jp/int/charge/list/ems_all_en.html
It'll be pretty expensive, comparable to Cube4you's rates.

Also, Josh, will you be coming to the Toronto Open Fall 2008? (Check canadiancubing.com for more info)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 4, 2008)

i wonder why they do not have black edison 3x3x3s, i probably will not order from them until they carry black edisons and/or void cubes


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 4, 2008)

The Void cube should be available at Torito later this month. Not sure about the Edison 3x3s.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Oct 5, 2008)

Have people gotten their cubes yet? I want to make sure Tribox actually has a reputation before I order from them.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 5, 2008)

Erik said:


> My goods are shipped now, I'll receive them in about 3 days!
> Joycubes


That was posted 3 days ago, so he should get them by tomorrow (or he's busy playing with them and decided not to tell us )


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 5, 2008)

I was told 4 days, and i ordered around the same time as Erik...
But since I dont get mail on Sundays.. it should come Monday for me...


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 5, 2008)

The reason they don't have regular edison 3x3s, is because whoever is ordering these is getting them from cubenjoy.com, not onhobby. Onhobby doesn't have joy cubes, and cubenjoy doesn't have edisons.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 5, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> cubenjoy doesn't have edisons.








They also have green, red, pink, yellow, blue, but no white


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 5, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > cubenjoy doesn't have edisons.
> ...



lol busted.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 5, 2008)

hmm... I guess so.


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2008)

didn't got mine yet. But the tracking says it left amsterdam already, so I'm 100% sure I'll get them tomorrow


----------



## Jai (Oct 5, 2008)

http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/ca11/43/p-r-s/
At the bottom of the page, there's links to black and white Edisons 3x3s, but the pages are blank, so he's probably waiting until he restocks and orders his next batch of stuff to get them.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 6, 2008)

please post a review on it. 
heard it's good. The prices are way high though


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 6, 2008)

My cube came!
I missed it, but i got a notice saying that my cubes were delivered.

I'll have to pick them up tommorow.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 7, 2008)

Erik posted one day ago...*wonders if he got his cubes yet* he's probably been messing with them for hours xD


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 7, 2008)

Tribox send the cube in a nice box, and when you open the box theres a thankyou note. My cubes came stickered nicely and well lubricated.

Tribox is awesome.
Takafumi Haseda is awesome.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 7, 2008)

Review them please


----------



## Jai (Oct 7, 2008)

Could you make a video?


----------



## Erik (Oct 7, 2008)

Grr sunday it said they were at Amserdam and today......
...
...
...
Nothing still :confused: stupid...
If I don't get them tomorrow I'll kill!!!!!!!! (a cube)


----------



## Jai (Oct 7, 2008)

When you do get them, could you make an unboxing video?


----------



## Erik (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep, that will be a nice youtube vid


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry guys, i opened them already. T_T

I can show the contents though, i'll make a vid tonight.

The cube is a transparent joy, and it feels like... 
The crispyness and loudness of a type D... but.. its better in my opnion, 
it locks up much less.


----------



## Erik (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll make one of the opening then  (if I can keep myself under control and not open them all within 5 seconds that is!) Maybe I'll time myself how long it takes to open them all


----------



## Pedro (Oct 8, 2008)

Erik, did you pay with Paypal? in which currency? japanese yen?

I wanted to order some stuff, but the US Dollar is going crazily expensive in my country the past days


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 8, 2008)

My cubes been waiting in the bloody danish customs office for 2 days now. Waiting is not something i do well ;-)


----------



## Erik (Oct 8, 2008)

Got them! 
See video


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 8, 2008)

Erik said:


> Got them!


What a lovely touch - the little boxes, the flag and the thankyou notes - that is so nice!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2008)

Are the black joy cubes sold out already? Right now I only see three 3x3 cubes, one glowing and two transparent.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 8, 2008)

Erik bought the last of them.


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 8, 2008)

How? I just bought more 3 days ago.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 9, 2008)

I emailed him yesterday, here's the reply.


Tribox said:


> It'll took about a month.
> We are so sorry.
> 
> I can put you on the waiting list.
> ...



It looks like Tribox is also getting the Void cube.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 10, 2008)

What is the void cube?


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, you just have to love the boxes and the extra effort :-D

The quallity is at par with store cubes, but that might change when i adjust it. The glow in the dark has a very strange feel to it, but it's really fun to use.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 10, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> What is the void cube?


Google is your friend:
http://www.google.com/search?q=void+cube


----------



## Michael_Wee (Oct 13, 2008)

they don't don't sell black and white joy cubes anymore ahh sad


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 13, 2008)

My order came today with a black and white Joy cube. Their both great, but i need to wear the black one in a bit. The white is smoother/faster out of the box. They seem to have different cores though. Green for the black and black for the white cube.


----------



## Jai (Oct 15, 2008)

I paid for my order (white lubed Edison Pyraminx and 2 sets of Minusone 3x3 stickers), and I got an email back saying that my order will be shipped on October 16. I can't wait 
The overall experience from Tribox is pretty nice; Takafumi seems to be an awesome guy.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 17, 2008)

Tribox now has Joy and Edison cubes listed again (white and black). It says they're on back-order


----------



## Garmon (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope they re-stock after Christmas so I can order some.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm very disappointed of my Joy cubes though. They aren't so great...


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 18, 2008)

Same with my Edison. Its just ok. I have other cubes that are better. Could be that I didnt break it in enough though. I think that didnt help.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 19, 2008)

I want some.

Joy cubes anyway. In Harris' videos, they sound like Rubik's.com DIYs so I think they might be just as good if not better.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 19, 2008)

I tried Bill Berry's joy cubes at Drexel. Fast, but can't cut corners. Perhaps he didn't loosen the screws? I think it's a decent cube. It's nothing like Rubik's DIY in feeling.
How much is a typical black cube in USD$?


----------



## niKo (Nov 19, 2008)

@fanwuq- about $12.25 as of today.

What's the real difference between edison and joy cubes?

- Niko


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 19, 2008)

niKo said:


> @fanwuq- about $12.25 as of today.
> 
> What's the real difference between edison and joy cubes?
> 
> - Niko



At first my Joy cube was popping.. alot.
After a while, it stopped and it started feeling really nice.
It felt much like a type C or Rubiks Diy, but mixed with a bit of Type A feeling.
I think its quite nice, but not my favorite. I do recommend it though.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 19, 2008)

Seems that Edisons and Joys aren't really all that good then. I was really amped on getting an edison but i'm not going to if it's not AMAZING. My current cube feels like it was crafted to be the most awesome cube on the planet, and if i don't hear that the Joys and edisons are amazing, i won't waste my money...


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 19, 2008)

tried an edison. it's like a not so noisy type d.

means it's not so ****.

and means it's not so good too.

save your money dae ja voo.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 19, 2008)

hey, I can sub 20 on it more than my JSK. maybe if I loosened it you would have liked it  but....tight cubes ftw XD


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 27, 2008)

I recieved another email from Tribox, Joy and Edison cubes are now in stock, if someone could please check and verify this


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 27, 2008)

i just ordered a black joy and a black edison, now iwait for the reply email :]


----------



## jay123 (Nov 27, 2008)

so did i 
post a video youtube when you get them.
i will


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 27, 2008)

i will if i remember I guess... :]


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 26, 2009)

all the joys and edisons are back in stock now except the white joy (factory stockout)


----------



## CubeWoRm (Nov 28, 2009)

Just ordered a black one, can't wait!


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2009)

CubeWoRm said:


> Just ordered a black one, can't wait!



This thread is over 10 months old just so you know.


----------



## ianini (Nov 28, 2009)

Plus, they already have a US store with paypal.


----------

